
The Maasai warriors' guide to England - dood
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2008/04/02/nmasai102.xml
======
jimbokun
Just in case you were wondering of relevance to Hacker News before reading the
article:

"Even though some may look like they have a frown on their face, they are very
friendly people - many of them just work in offices, jobs they don't enjoy,
and so they do not smile as much as they should."

------
danw
Looks similar to a show called "Meet The Natives" which broadcast last year. A
group of tribesmen were brought to the UK to meet the three tribes of the UK -
Working class, middle class and upper class.

It's pretty interesting viewing, if a bit gimmickey.

My favourite insights were (1) why spend much time on house cleaning if it's
boring and (2) Why do Londoners always seem in a rush if they look so unhappy
about where they're going.

~~~
kingkongrevenge
Back in the 90s there was a reality show where an urban Japanese family traded
places with a family of some primitive African tribe. The bits of it I saw
were fairly hilarious. There was a lot of mirror image confusion about things
like preparing food, how to use a bathroom, etc.

